

Billionaire Shad Khan's Advice to Young Entrepreneurs - porter
http://www.bizjournals.com/jacksonville/news/2014/04/22/shad-khan-unplugged-homeless-in-detroit-have-more.html

======
porter
On advice he gives to young entrepreneurs: "You are focused too much on
changing the world; you should focus more on making money." Without profit, no
business is sustainable, he said.

